# Hilda & Dedhedfred's Lighthearted Halloween Display 2014



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We do a lot of different things to celebrate Halloween, but one of our favorite activities is decorating our front yard using bright, fun and whimsical decorations to create a little magical walk-through for the tiny ToTs, special needs children, and anyone young at heart. We've called this front yard display Lighthearted Halloween. It is deliberately non-threatening and static (no scares or blinking lights) as we do have many guests who bring special and medically fragile children to walk around the different scenes.

I'm going to share some random photos from our 2014 Halloween front yard display. (After Halloween, I'll be uploading more photos of our other Halloween décor, so if you like what you see here, please stop by our albums at a later date.) Thank you and Happy Halloween!!

We had a few photos in the local papers... here is one that was recently on the front page of the Scranton Wilkes-Barre Times Leader. It's always a thrill to see our display in the paper.









Here's my darling husband and our youngest son hamming it up in the driveway last Saturday night.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome to our Haunted House on Halloween Hill...









You can peek over the hedge and catch a glimpse, but it's best to come on in.















Our Grim Greeter oversees the yard.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

As you walk into the driveway, a line of Goblins greets the ToTs holding signs that read 'Trick or Treat Smell our Feet Give us Something Good to Eat.'















Farmer Fred's Pumpkin Stand


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

The skeleton invasion...









Pumpkin Hill Cemetery















The colors really pop at night.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Now walk into the front yard entrance, into a little secret garden...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I bow down to your greatness OMG I love it all amazing and I am sure everyone who comes by is in aw over it. AMAZING just AMAZING thank you for sharing the pics with us.

on a side not you have got to have one big garage to store all that so cool


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

On the right, is a tiny cemetery scene.






















This is our tribute to Ray Bradbury. Our Halloween Tree.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This looks amazing, I can't even imagine how much time you all put into it but I know the TOTS love it....great job Hilda!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

On the left is a teeny tiny whimsical witch scene.









Our version of the Disney Countdown Clock.









Stop at the front porch for your candy.


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks so awesome!! Really nice job. The jack-o-lantern tree is really cool!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

My Lighthearted version of Sam.









A cluster of repurposed Christmas lollypops now add some NBC to the garden.









Our Dave Lowe inspired witch crash.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, so many things to comment on in this year's display. The Grim Greeter looks awesome, and the newspaper's photo is so cute. I like the way the beef netting looks on the hedges. Seems you were invaded by spiders and skeletons this year. The inflatables near the pumpkin patch are so fun and colorful. I haven't seen many of them before. Love the front porch set-up, and the ghost woman and cracked glass in the windows. Your Jack Skellington and new cemetery stones fit right in. Of course, I have always admired your pumpkin patch and blowmold cemetery. Mario and Luigi are a scream, as is your crashed witch up top. Love the Halloween Tree. The night photos are incredible. Thanks for posting these. I always enjoy your eye-candy. Hope you have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the favorite of the toddlers. LOL We had to add the little fence this year, because the little ones love to crawl all over this scene and try to take some of the big candy home with them! LOL






















You walk down this path to the next scenes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Your NBC stuff is my most favorite but love it all I am at aww wow


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

So far, we've entertained the toddlers, but then you turn the corner of the house and and we have two scenes that the 5 to 8 year olds like. I love hearing the kids yell 'Oh cool. Monsters!. LOL. 
A little bit spooky and creepy. 

You walk under a skull arch into The Boneyard.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Holy smokes Hilda!!! It looks like a child's fevered sugar-induced dream of what Halloween _should_ look like!
Congrats to your whole family for a fun Halloween delight!

BTW, I really like how you repurpose the blow molds and other elements for your Halloween tableau.

Oh, and where do you live? I ask, because it's obvious that the house in the background is only for storage of the items out front!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I almost forgot about Candy Corn Lane and the monsters. LOL. So fun!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Awesome, as always! If I lived near you. I'd be driving by every day. Seriously, you'd probably need to get a restraining order because I would never want to leave!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

HILDA...

I AM LITERALLY SWOONING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love, love, LOVE your yard haunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic!!! My inner child wants to hit the road RIGHT NOW so I can visit there tomorrow night!!! Truly! Love it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

We've reached the end of the tour. (For now.) Behind that mummy inflatable is a staircase down to our backyard, which we are plotting, building and preparing to do a yard haunt.

This is our little monster scene which was a cute blowmold monsters wedding, but our six year old has decided to get his creepy on and is cutting his haunters teeth on developing a scene using those hideous 'zombie babies'. LOLOL So this little zombie baby scene is in development. We had so much fun pairing up each creepy baby with some props that suited each little personality. So this is unfinished, but we blended the existing blowmolds and inflatables with Spirit babies. I thought it was going to be terrible, but I was indulging my little future haunter. I have to admit. I like it! haha (I'll be adding a lot of photos of each baby into an album.)















A line of repurposed Christmas Candy Canes line the side of the scene.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

~~~ still swooning!! ~~~


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Visually stunning! The children have to be in awe, wonderful job!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oops! I almost forgot. Off a bit by itself an alien spaceship crashed and there are aliens wandering the edge of the street in front of our house. 





















Thank you for taking the tour! Happy Halloween and remember, Don't Text and Fly!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for a great tour. The baby area turned out to be a cool addition. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

This is beyond awesome. I love everything.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, I don't even know where to start! It's overwhelming, in an awesome way! I just love what you've done, and I think it's extra nice that there are areas particularly suited to younger kids and special-needs kids. Fantastic job-- thanks for the tour!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I am SO BLOWN AWAY by your yard displays Hilda!!! I knew you bought blow molds but had no idea how many you have. LOL. Absolutely EVERYTHING looks so nice. I can see why kids of all ages would come to your house and I hope that you are going to have good weather where you are because it would be a crying shame if bad weather keeps people away. Just a real, kind of vintage halloween display with all the non-frightening items, like I remember as a kid....but then no one back then had anywhere near the display you do. Your kids must love Halloween. How long did it take you guys to put everything up? and how long do you leave it up? You do it up nice girl!!!

BTW did you have problems last year with kids damaging a few things and preventing you from setting up? If so, man those kids robbed everyone in the neighborhood of what could have been. I loved the photos of your hubby and sons enjoying the spirit of halloween. Thanks so much for making my day. Loved it all. Have a great Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The aliens with the cows were hilarious! Great idea to pair them together. Were those blow molds too? Too bad no room for crop circles.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Oh Hilda! I absolutely LOVE IT! So wonderfully whimsical and Halloween friendly. Your creative scenes are lovely to behold. I can spend hours looking at your decorations. Take a bow lady, they are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Halloween_Hippie (Jun 26, 2014)

This is the best display I have ever seen!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, aww, Hilda...your display always makes me smile...it has a magical childhood happiness quality that we all need to remember once in awhile!  I wish I lived near you so I could see it all in person. I love that pumpkin head ghostly reaper...I've been wanting one of those for awhile now...and all of the new items you added this year look absolutely terrific!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I love your tribute to Ray Bradbury...this photo screams Halloween to me. It's so magical and beautiful and orange and black. I love, love, love it!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

There are no words Hilda!!! Just blown away, I would love to see the faces of the kids as they go through this!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

I've always been drawn to the darker side of Halloween with the props that make you jump. But you've converted me to appreciate the other more child friendly side to Halloween. I think that's one of my favorite displays of all time. God my little girl would spend hours looking around your display. The tot's must love you. There's loads I could ask you lol. You must have been collecting for some years. That's a serious amount of props..I take my hat of to you for a truly inspiring display. Great work ??


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I love everything. I can't even begin to imagine how long that takes you to set up and how many extension cords you need! I especially love your Halloween tree and the repurposed candy blow molds.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Great job! The kids are going to LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it all, but as with everything, I do have a few favorites! 

The countdown clock (of course)









The Burton inspired duck









And, last but not least, the wonderful Halloween Tree!









This is a lighthearted visit I would love to make....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This should be at top for people to see


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I couldn't agree more, Saki....I just took another tour, and I saw eleventy-seven things I didn't see the first time around!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

OMG Hilda, everything looks amazing!!! I love the pumpkin ghost!!! all of your scenes are wonderful!!! I love the cemetery with jack and the snow white witch.
Great job!!!! Happy Halloween, feel better.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Amazing, Amazing, Amazing!!! Clearly I kinda like it.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. I am blown away by all the wonderful comments!! Thank you Thank you so much!
This certainly is a labor of love. It means so much to us to know so many enjoy it as much as we do.
We wish you all a very VERY Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Brilliant! You've outdone yourselves, it looks fantastic!

On a technical note, have you switched to all CFL or LED lights in your characters? Would love to hear how you power this awesome display.


----------



## Buckeyelights (Jul 12, 2011)

Phenomenal !!! Truly amazing!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Again, THANK YOU to each and every one of you for your comments. We are loving the feedback! 

I wanted to take a moment to respond to a few of the questions or comments...



Saki.Girl said:


> ...on a side not you have got to have one big garage to store all that so cool


The hubby's Jeep hogs up the garage. So we have a pretty big storage unit. LOL



Paint It Black said:


> The Grim Greeter looks awesome.


Thanks. I wanted to make a fierce scary Grim Reaper and you know me... he wound up too cute. haha I put him together out of a Michael's foam pumpkin, a Target hanging skeleton, and a dumpster dive pair of curtains. Fred made the base for me so he could be freestanding on the sidewalk. We needed a way to divert foot traffic away from the staircase that is behind him, and towards the path through the walk-through. He is working out great!



ChrisW said:


> Oh, and where do you live? I ask, because it's obvious that the house in the background is only for storage of the items out front!


hahaha Yup. It's the four us and blowmolds all crammed in that little house. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> How long did it take you guys to put everything up? and how long do you leave it up?
> 
> BTW did you have problems last year with kids damaging a few things and preventing you from setting up?


We start the outside display after Labor Day and I work on it a little bit every single day. I sooooo enjoy the process.
That was not us. We have not had many unfortunate instances of theft or damage. Thank goodness.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> The aliens with the cows were hilarious! Were those blow molds too?


Yup! Those were unlit lawn ornaments. haha Simple enough to drill a hole and put in a light It was just too tempting to do an alien cow abduction. Makes me laugh.



scarybella said:


> There's loads I could ask you lol. You must have been collecting for some years.


Ask away! You know we decorators love talking about our stuff. 



Ween12amEternal said:


> On a technical note, have you switched to all CFL or LED lights in your characters? Would love to hear how you power this awesome display.


Yes. We have made significant changes. The larger blowmold characters all have CFL lights in them. All the medium and smaller blowmolds have single c7 bulbs. So you can have 27 blowmolds lit up for the same amount of electricity as a single strand of old fashioned c7 Christmas lights. That is the beauty of the blowmolds (other than storage. ugh) is that it is a big bang for the buck. We've phased out incandescent light strands for the most part and are using LED strands now. I like the bolder brighter colors for Halloween. We did just replace all our traditional floodlights with LED spotlights this year... I still have to work that out. I really don't like the white LED. 

Also, I am lucky enough that my brother is an electrician so he installed a bunch of outdoor outlets for me. So each 'scene' has it's own circuit, as do the inflatables. So it's all spread out. Plugging it all in is the biggest pain of the whole display. LOL We gave a lot of thought to safety. However, at night... the magical glow is worth it. It's funny, we tend to not turn on ANY lights inside our house during display season... there is so much light coming in the windows. LOL


Thank you all again for your positive comments and support. It means more than you know!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

just magical.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

HILDA - I just slowed down this morning and showed my mother your tour. She's with me. She LOVED it!!!!!

We want to do a Halloween Tree next year.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazing Hilda, simply amazing! Love the new additions and your crashing witch scene came out awesome!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hilda said:


> ...The larger blowmold characters all have CFL lights in them. All the medium and smaller blowmolds have single c7 bulbs. So you can have 27 blowmolds lit up for the same amount of electricity as a single strand of old fashioned c7 Christmas lights. ... Also, I am lucky enough that my brother is an electrician so he installed a bunch of outdoor outlets for me. So each 'scene' has it's own circuit, as do the inflatables. So it's all spread out. Plugging it all in is the biggest pain of the whole display. LOL We gave a lot of thought to safety.


Thank you for this info! I'm trying to figure out how to change the blowmold light base to accept CFLs (currently it only accepts "A" (standard) light bulbs) Yeah, ours was a HS project house, & the electric is ~far from up to date, so I think we might have to hire an electrician but I agree, safety first!

PS My daughters boggled at your display - and being High Schoolers, that's hard to do! Love it  Thank you again for sharing, and have a wonderful and safe Halloween!!


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

This is such a beautiful take on Halloween. I love all of it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I had to go back and look again after you explained you _made_ your "Grim Greeter." What a great project. It turned out so well. I was almost sure you had bought him somewhere. 

It was also interesting to read how you go about lighting everything. That's funny how the glow will light up the inside of your house even. LOL.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

This....is absolutely gorgeous. I love this so much, this is like the embodiment of Halloween. Its like an outpouring of Halloween imagination come to fruition....love it, I'm kinda speechless. I'm just kinda shaking my head and mouthing words with a smile here haha


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Love it! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

A M A Z I N G!!!!! You have created a treat for the eyes & a truly magical place for the ToTers


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Good night. I don't know where to start. That's an amazing set up. The best thing about it is that while most of it is child friendly and light hearted, there are the more mature themes in there too, so it has something literally for everyone. There's so much obvious love in this display. I would spend hours walking the entire thing and taking it all in. So beautiful. 

As an aside, I hate living under a strict HOA. I think if anyone in our area stepped up and had a wonderful display like that, they would shut it down pretty quickly due to the inevitable traffic that would result. I'm jealous of anyone who can have a creative, beautiful display like that in their yard.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

W~O~W X 1,000 I just love your display! Every setting is perfect. It's a child's ( and many of us adults) dream come true! Great Job Hilda !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow Hilda, I adore your display, love the pumpkin reaper, I had one a few years ago, you have inspired me to get him back out. Love the alien area and the cows are too wonderful, I am going to have to pick your brain on that one,! 
Totally amazing! I love the Mario and Luigi costumes!!!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

So much Halloween spirit in one place . The kids must have been in awe . The goblins with the Trick or Treat signs and the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree are my favorites. Congratulations to you both on a wonderful display .


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG Hilda! That is amazing! I could so live in that setup - y'know, restraining orders notwithstanding! lol

Halloweentown has nothing on you!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Really fantastic! There is soooo much to see! I know my two kiddos would adore your entire yard, and so do my husband & I! Awesome!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Gee, Hilda. It all looks over-the-top outstanding!
I love whimsical displays and yours surely sets the bar so high, I don't think anyone could ever beat it.
Your whole yard looks like a theme park that one would have to buy a ticket to walk through. I know I would!
Congrats to you and Fred on a terrific display!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

It's all so magical! As someone with epilepsy, who was diagnosed as a kid, it is so wonderful when haunters and decorators keep special needs in mind. I'm sure it took an awful lot of work to display that many props and decorations - kudos to you!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

Hilda, this has left me in total awe! . I admire you and what you do so very much! Your displays are the epitome of what Halloween should be: kitschy, fun, friendly, a little bit spooky...and most of all ,inclusive. Everybody can get in on the fun of your display. Great job! I hope Halloween brought you as much joy as you have given to others.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Your display is just so amazing and so very very wonderful - whimsically beautiful and overall just plain FUN. 
I'm honestly just so thrilled looking at the pics, but oh my goodness, your family must be exhausted doing the setup and takedowns!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! Beautiful work, Hilda.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

HILDA - we want to do a Halloween Tree next year. Are your jack of lanterns foam, blow molds, or???

Any tips on finding those at reasonable prices will be appreciated. 

Also, I'll be checking Bradbury's book out from the library and reading it soon.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

StanFam3 said:


> HILDA - we want to do a Halloween Tree next year. Are your jack of lanterns foam, blow molds, or???
> 
> Any tips on finding those at reasonable prices will be appreciated.


You'll want to check out your local Michaels, AC Moore and/or Hobby Lobby stores ASAP, which should (if they still have any foam pumpkins in stock) be on clearance right now.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea how truly epic your setup was until now! Amazing! PA people really represent when it comes to Halloween.

Sorry if I missed this, but how many people does it take to set this up, and how many storage units does it take to hold all your stuff in the off season?


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> You'll want to check out your local Michaels, AC Moore and/or Hobby Lobby stores ASAP, which should (if they still have any foam pumpkins in stock) be on clearance right now.


We don't have any within an hour or more of where I live.... so that's a no go. Have to order off line.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

StanFam3 said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> > You'll want to check out your local Michaels, AC Moore and/or Hobby Lobby stores ASAP, which should (if they still have any foam pumpkins in stock) be on clearance right now.
> ...


Might want to check out your local Home Depot then. Last year, mine sold foam pumpkins too. Think they sold them this year, but wasn't really paying attention. Might be able to get some on clearance now.

For online ordering, try Halloween Asylum.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Might want to check out your local Home Depot then. Last year, mine sold foam pumpkins too. Think they sold them this year, but wasn't really paying attention. Might be able to get some on clearance now.
> 
> For online ordering, try Halloween Asylum.


LOLOL We don't have one!!! 


Seriously folks... I live in a very small rural town in S GA. What stores we do have (Walmart, CVS, Walgreens, TJMaxx, Lowes) barely get in anything Halloween. I had to drive an hour and a half to find a CVS that had a skelly cat, bird, and chattering teeth! 

I have to buy supplies online.... that's just how it is.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

I wish google would make a walk-thru of your haunt with their super 360 cameras, so I could browse to see it all, though I might spend all day looking at all the fantastic details. Glad you remembered to show the alien crash site, it definitely made my day.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Fred and I want to express how much we sincerely appreciate all the beautiful comments each and every one of you have made. This means so much coming from our fellow HF members. From the bottom of our hearts, THANK YOU!

You know I get sort of shy about our display, because it is so... well blowmolds and inflatables, you know?  LOL So it is especially meaningful to hear praise from you hardcore Halloween fans. 

So, here's two more questions to answer:



StanFam3 said:


> HILDA - we want to do a Halloween Tree next year. Are your jack of lanterns foam, blow molds, or???
> Any tips on finding those at reasonable prices will be appreciated.


They are neither foam nor blowmolds. They are the thinner plastic light-up jack o'lanterns that have replaced the foam ones the past two years. We picked them up at Target, Kmart, Home Depot, Lowes and even our local pharmacy had some. I was looking for different faces. They ranged from $6 to $10 each (I used coupons or sales where I could), BUT the great thing is that each one comes with a single c7 outdoor rated black light cord. That I took out and can use in blowmolds. Those single c7 cords are like gold. LOL So it was a win-win. Thank you for your positive comments, and good luck with your tree.



Nocturnaloner said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but how many people does it take to set this up, and how many storage units does it take to hold all your stuff in the off season?


Thank you for your kind words. It is just me.  And I am EXHAUSTED! LOL I work a little bit each day starting right after Labor Day. My husband builds the wood props, and does put up anything that requires a ladder. I am afraid of heights. I am grooming my six year old to take over one day. LOLOL We do rent one pretty big storage unit and pile it all in. Stacked up like cords of wood.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Good Lord Hilda!
Such an awesome haunt 
You really out did yourself!!!


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

I love this! Festive and fun.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Hilda! I'll have to start looking around online.


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

Hilda,
Your work on both your reworking of the blow molds and your halloween display is just simply breathtaking! So far my favorite!!!!
Best wishes for a fruitful year and a Happy Halloween next year!
Regards,
InIrons


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I do love this!!!!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

A truly inspiring job Hilda.. and I am with every one else wondering How do you store all this????


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

*In best Christopher Walken voice...* "It needs more cow molds!"

Thank goodness for crazy people. Such a huge undertaking - it's like you've created an entire world. And a fun world a that.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Just viewed the first page and really jealous of your blow molds, got a great collection and nice individual ones I've not seen before. The Snow White witch is also really nice, homemade I assume?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hilda, this is fantastic, and you are one smart haunter...you can leave this out in weather...how awesome...i know how much blowmolds are, i sure dont know how you found so many sources....and i know what they are to ship....incredible!! whats up your sleeve for xmas?? i want to see when you do it.


----------

